# Enkore's Makeup Brushes



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 3, 2009)

Has anyone else seen or tried these?  I am really interested and may order a few of the set in a few days, although I am not sure how useful the eye brushes are actually going to be. 

Here's the link to his website: Makeup Brushes


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 3, 2009)

I ordered only the Skinfinish brush.  I ordered on 5/30 and had it on 6/1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It feels really soft and when I washed it it didn't shed a single hair.  I would have used it today but it was still wet--I'll be using it tomorrow and should have an update then.  So far I really like it (as much as I can without actually using it!).  Have you seen this video?

YouTube - Duo Fiber Brushes: Video Response


----------



## Civies (Jun 3, 2009)

Duo fiber brushes are definitely cool, I love how they look.

But realistically I probably wouldn't invest in any of these until at least I heard some reviews.. I mean I don't want to drop $20+ on a product that I've heard nothing about. But who knows right, I'll definitely keep my eye out for these


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 3, 2009)

How are they able to make money off of youtube like this? Do they call out a brand name or something?

First Laura Luke, Michelle Phan and now him?
I gotta get on this YouTube hustle! LOL


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_How are they able to make money off of youtube like this? Do they call out a brand name or something?

First Laura Luke, Michelle Phan and now him?
I gotta get on this YouTube hustle! LOL_

 
they really don't make money for reviewing products, they just get it free usually. 

he is selling his own brushes and brush rolls..

i saw more power to the them..i think its awesome that Lauran luke has her own products out..wish i had my own cosmetic line..lol


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 3, 2009)

^^^ I am definitely not hating on him.  He saw a void for makeup brushes of this type and quality and hopped on it.  Kudos to him.  Anyway I went ahead and ordered the brush set.  I added it to my cart yesterday or the day before when it was still priced at $49 even though the sale ended on May 31st and it was still there tonight so I decided to take advantage of it while I still could.  I will definitely let you all know how they all work out.  I feel a youtube review coming on...


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 4, 2009)

I used my new Enkore Makeup Duo Fiber Skin Finisher brush today for the first time and I really like it.  It is really soft against my face with no scratchiness at all.  Even though it feels so light and soft against my skin, it picks up the MSFN and deposits it down on the skin.  It seems like the MSF isn't going on, but when you look, it is.  I think I used a lot less product and achieved the same finish I got with my 134 as well.  There was not a single hair shed on my face.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 4, 2009)

please keep the reviews coming ladies


----------



## Visual Edge (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_How are they able to make money off of youtube like this? Do they call out a brand name or something?

First Laura Luke, Michelle Phan and now him?
I gotta get on this YouTube hustle! LOL_

 
People make money on youtube with the partnership program. YouTube - Partner With YouTube Basically, youtube gives you a portion of the profiits from advertisments on the side and during your video. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes a lot of sense that youtube would do this- it encourages active members and high quality videos. It seperates youtube from all the other video sharing sites out there- they have their own vloggers who are mostly loyal to the site.

------------

These brushes looked really great to me, but as others have said I wanted to see a few reviews before purchasing. Has anyone bought the whole set?


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Visual Edge* 

 
_People make money on youtube with the partnership program. YouTube - Partner With YouTube Basically, youtube gives you a portion of the profiits from advertisments on the side and during your video. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes a lot of sense that youtube would do this- it encourages active members and high quality videos. It seperates youtube from all the other video sharing sites out there- they have their own vloggers who are mostly loyal to the site.

------------

These brushes looked really great to me, but as others have said I wanted to see a few reviews before purchasing. Has anyone bought the whole set?_

 

some also make money through referrals - if you use a "discount code" or click on a link, they MAY (not always) get a % of the sales.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Visual Edge* 

 
_------------

These brushes looked really great to me, but as others have said I wanted to see a few reviews before purchasing. Has anyone bought the whole set?_

 
I ordered the 4 piece set and they were shipped yesterday so I may have them as soon as tomorrow, Monday at the latest.  Yippie!  I'll be sure to post a review and maybe make a video.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Visual Edge* 

 
_People make money on youtube with the partnership program. YouTube - Partner With YouTube Basically, youtube gives you a portion of the profiits from advertisments on the side and during your video. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes a lot of sense that youtube would do this- it encourages active members and high quality videos. It seperates youtube from all the other video sharing sites out there- they have their own vloggers who are mostly loyal to the site._

 
Okay great! I'm glad you told me this...

I mean Koren is a make up artist and he probably did some celebrities up.
So is Lauren Luke..She was interview on BBC and had a spot on t.v.. Which got me to thinking, these ppl already had a foot in the door.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2009)

lauren had a bbc interview and such because she got famous on yourtube! it was her leona lewis look that made people take notice of her i believe. once the bbc took notice of her she started doing spots on this morning and such.  but i think she would have been popular anyway because she seems like such a nice person and very genuine.  

once more reviews start coming in for these brushes i'll looking into getting some. the duo shader one seems cool!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 6, 2009)

I recieved my brushes today!  Crazy fast shipping.  I think I ordered on Wednesday and my order was shipped on Thursday and it arrived today. I wish all companies shipped priority mail.  Anyway, I like the way they look for sure.  The Skin Finisher Brush is large and dense for sure.  The blush brush is smaller than I though it would be.  Not small per say, but smaller than the MAC 129 which is kind of my gold standard for blush brushes.  The standout for me is the Pointed Blender Brush.  I can't believe how pointed and small it really is!  It'll be perfect for blending the crease and I already want another one!  Seriously, if he has another sale, I'll probably get another set.  The Shader brush is nice, but not as essential as the other 3.  Also, mine got a little mis-shappened (I think I made up a word??) during the shipping process (it got a little smushed in the brush sleeve) but it's nothing a washing wont cure.  I am going to use them today.


----------



## Pinkylicious (Jun 7, 2009)

found this review from Beautyfeeds.





*pic courtesy of [email protected]
Looking really soft there too!


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 7, 2009)

has anyone looked at the gorgeous brush rolls!!??!

Handmade Brush Rolls


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 7, 2009)

I used a few of the brushes yesterday and today.  They are interesting, especially the blush brush because it's more of a flat shape, not rounded like the duo-fiber brushes that we may be used to, so you sweep the powder on, like a face broom and as a result you get a heavier concentration of color because you're using more of the black hairs.  

I haven't used the powder brush yet, but I just visually compared it to the MAC 187 and the 187 is just denser with more white fibers, which one of the reasons it's good for liquid products, because it is actually firm and dense.  The Enkore powder brush on the other hand is not sparse or anything, it's just not as full of white fibers, but the cool think about this brush is it's shape; the black bristles are shaped just like a normal powder brush (the MAC 150, but less dense than that) and then there are the white fibers, so apply powder differently because it is white fibers are tapered and in the same way that the black fibers are as opposed to the 187 where all of the white fibers are the same length, meet at the same point, and have the same shape.  The 187 is basically flat topped, whereas this is not.  I would use the Enkore brush for my MSFN or a finishing powder, but I don't/wouldn't ever use my 187 for finishing powder.  

And my favorite of the bunch is the Pointed Blender Brush.  It's great for blending the small area of the crease or laying down a very concentrated color.  I want multiples of this brush and I can't wait to try the other crease brush that'll be released later this month.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 7, 2009)

I want


----------



## astronaut (Jun 8, 2009)

Aromaleigh sells some of the brushes as well (for a slightly cheaper price)
Black Silk Fiber Optic Brushes


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jun 8, 2009)

so more private label stuff, then?


----------



## lipshock (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_so more private label stuff, then?_

 


Isn't it always.

Astro, girl, I knew you'd be up on it.  =]


----------



## fahzybear (Jun 29, 2009)

hey! i did a review of the brushes on youtube. my username is fahzybear or just look up enkore makeup brush review

im kinda upset i didn't know about the arolameigh brushes sooner cuz i could have saved about $12 bucks. the one brush i dont really like out of enkore's 4-set is the blush brush. its just too small and flimsy for my taste. i think i am probably using it on the wrong kind of makeup because im sure if I used sumthing that needs a much lighter hand like mineral makeup i would be loving the brush. anyone have input on that? also i feel like the white hairs on the blush brush are SOO short and barely there. it dusnt look like the picture on his website at all.

does anyone know if enkore's brushes are EXACTLY like the aromaleigh ones? ie. same brush different buyers? thanks!!  PLS LEMME KNOW WHAT you guys think about everything cuz i feel a bit clueless as to what to do with the blush brush and i guess kind of the face brush. they just seem a bit flimsy for my liking and they were expensive too! i paid $62 for the whole set after tax and shipping.

edit*: ok i thot about it and i guess i dont feel that bad spending extra money cuz well...i love enkore and his makeup videos. he puts so much effort into giving us helpful hints, tutorials, how to make expensive things for cheaper (brush cleaner, etc) that honestly i really don't mind giving him some of my business. its all i can do to thank him!


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 13, 2009)

Okay, bumping this up!

I'm really interested in EnKore's brushes, especially since I missed out on the 131 brush (which I'm still kicking myself for!).  Are there any dupes in his line for the 131, or is his Skin Finisher brush a good substitute for the results of the 131?


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 13, 2009)

I absolutely adore Enkore. I'm interested to see how good these are.

xoxo


----------



## tyger (Sep 13, 2009)

I just bought a brush roll, and was considering a duofibre kabuki, but until I hear more reviews I'm just really not willing to buy a brush I can't touch and rub all over my arm first.  I'm really hoping that the brush roll will finally be the way I can keep all my brushes put away together, 'cause my three random cases jammed full just really aren't doing it for me anymore.

Anyone try the eye gouache from that site?  I'm intrigued, but not entirely convinced that the texture will be as amazing as the blurb wants us to think it is


----------



## kariii (Sep 13, 2009)

wow I'm looking at lauren luke's make up line. Good for her! that's amazing.. I actually do wanna try one of her kits lol


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_so more private label stuff, then?_

 
Of course it is - it's not like he's sitting in his kitchen binding these himself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, does anyone have a good idea for which supplier these come from? EnKore, Aromaleigh, Morgana Minerals and The She Space have or have had these. I don't think it's Crown. Ideas? I'd rather go directly to the source, if possible.


----------



## trawler (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Guys, 
I bought the duo fiber kabuki and baby kabuki set as part of his 2 year anniversary sale deal and have had them for about 2 weeks now. Here's my impression of them as I am sure alot of you want to know whether its worth forking out the money for them. 

Both brushes came in a re-usuable clear plastic pouch which were sealed in disposable plastic. 

*Large Kabuki:*
Pretty dense bristles, there is probably more than enough fibre optic (white) hairs there but I compared it to my mac fibre optic, and it is ALOT thicker and definitely not as soft. In fact they are so firm, they didn't give the luxurious feel at all. The black hair didn't look like it was natural bristles either, although they must be as there was a fair bit of initial shedding on these blackies (and if they were synthetic, they wouldn't be shedding, or so much anyway).  

After washing to break the brush, there were no further shedding. My brush was sort of dome shaped. I say sort of because for some reason, I can't get the brush to shape properly, I don't think it was well manufactured or the hair was not evenly distributed from the base and it looked like it was squished and the hair just didn't bounce back into shape. Part of the reason I think the hair couldn't bounce is due the the stiffer fibre optic hairs. 

Application wise, it does pick up product lightly and so gives a sheer application which you can build up and get that airbrushed look ( I use this exclusively for mineral makeup only). It was only slightly scratchy despite such stiff hair, but defintely not as soft as the MAC 187 or 131 (which I love). If you don't mind it being bit stiff, then it could be worth considering. 

*Baby duo fiber kabuki:*
The hairs (both black and white) on this little thing was less dense the its big brother. Size wise it was almost identical in size to MAC 181 brush o 4.5cm. 

Shape wise, it was more a flatter dome than the larger kabuki. The one thing that really annoyed the crap out of me about this brush was that the hair was very unevenly cut. It looked like it was finished by a lawnmower gone nuts! It also suffered from uneven distributed hair at the base, so one side was alot more dense than the other. Again initial shedding but that has stopped since washing twice. 

Application wise, again, slightly scratchy so I would not recommed using it to buff your face too much. I use it to apply my mineral makeup and then buff with my MAC182 brush, cos that is so much softer (only prob with the 182 is that it sheds and leaves hair all over my face). The one positive about this brush is that it is small enough and I keep it in its sealable pouch and throw it into my handbag to used on my pressed powders for touch up. 

*VERDICT:* 
Highly disappointed with Enkore's Kabuki range. I either had dud brushes or I think its a mistake that such thick fiber optic hairs were used to make these kabuki brushes. They didn't feel soft against the skin at all. 

Yes, you do get the air brushed look, but you are sacrificing the luxurious feel of a normal duo fibre brush that one usually gets. If you don't mind that, then definitely consider it in the next sale (I wouldn't buy it full price, esp with the high shipping to Australia). 

Will post pictures onces I get the camera batteries charged. 

*PS*. I also ordered his 4 set of false lashes. IMHO, they are not worth the price as they looked very plastic-y and were made in Indonesia (rebranded by himself with his label). I could have bought similar quality ones at the local $2 shops in Australia, so was utterly disappointed by them. 

I also bought a set of large (6) brush gaurds and they are pretty good, if you are willing to pay that price for them. I know electrical companies sell similar plastic sheath used to bundle cables together, so maybe look into that as a cheape alternative. 

Given this experience, I doubt I would make anymore purchases from Enkore anytime soon.


----------



## user79 (Sep 15, 2009)

I would assume most of these new brands of cosmetics and brushes that are sold privately by Youtube people with a few exceptions like Lauren Luke and Michelle Phan who developed their own lines in partnership with companies that provided the capital behind them, most of these things are private label. It is just too expensive for one person to design, develop, manufacture and sell a brand new item without a large capital behind it.

Nothing wrong with that though. That's what these private labels are for. Usually you can't buy "directly from the source" as an end consumer because you have to buy the products in bulk. So unless you want to buy 200 brushes or something at once, you will usually have to buy them from one of the rebranded labels who do a mark up.

Which is actually fair, since additional costs are incurred through packaging, shipping, customer service, returns, etc. The best you can do though is shop around and see which new brand offers the products cheapest.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Usually you can't buy "directly from the source" as an end consumer because you have to buy the products in bulk. So unless you want to buy 200 brushes or something at once, you will usually have to buy them from one of the rebranded labels who do a mark up.

Which is actually fair, since additional costs are incurred through packaging, shipping, customer service, returns, etc. The best you can do though is shop around and see which new brand offers the products cheapest._

 
I get all of that, but for example Crown _does_ sell directly to customers, and also some of their brushes are available from Coastal scents without a huge markup. So I guess I was after that type of supplier for these.


----------



## user79 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, Crown is one of the exceptions. I always tell people to buy at Crown if they want really inexpensive brushes.


----------

